# JD-950 Hi-Lo Shaft Broken



## kaydoe (Apr 16, 2013)

I broke the end off of the Hi-Lo shaft on my well used JD-950 headache. I bought a new one (shaft) from the dealer who made it sound as though it would be a quick fix. I now have the top off the trans and I can't seem to get it to go into the hole in the side of the case, it seems to be getting hung up on the main shaft and the top and side of the case. I am wondering if there is some kinda trick to doing this. I have dropped the shaft into the bottom of the trans a dozen times and am getting FRUSTRATED......Any advice would be a blessing....Maybe its time for a new headache.


----------

